# what to tell the groomer



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I would just ask them to do a puppy cut or 1 snap, most grooming shops should have a full set of snap on combs so that they don't have to shave your dog.

I recently shaved Vega with a #3 blade and it doesnt look completely shaved, it's still curly but not naked..










This was done with a #3 on the body and a snap on the legs









That is the length of a 1 snap all over..


Hope this helps.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Also look online, find a picture you like and take it with you..yes groomers complain about people who bring in photos..but it really does help for us to know what you want. My idea of "shaved" is completely naked but a #3 blade to a client might be considered shaved...so when in doubt bring a photo!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh *don't* ask for a "puppy cut" you never know what you'll get. I worked with a groomer for a year who's version of a puppy cut was to shave the dog down no matter what it was - period. I define it as Face, feet, and Tail nothing more and only chareg 15 bucks for it. There just isn't really any such cut. They don't teach "puppy cuts" in good grooming schools because they don't exist. It's a made up type term to give clienst something to call their haircut if that makes sense.

Not only do groomers define things like puppy cut, teddy bears, and summer cuts differently but so do clients. I have a number of clients who when they first came in wanted the dreaded puppy cut, I played dumb and asked them to explain. They wanted fluffy kind of like what you want. I have about a dozen other clients who've come in, asked for the same thing, and they ment shaved naked. Rule number one in my salon is BE SPECIFIC, I don't let you walk out the door until you are. It's annoying to some new clients maybe to have to answer so many questions on the exact length and style they want I'm sure but I don't want to you come pick up your dog and then run all over town telling people I am stupid or a bad groomer because you didn't get what you thought you asked for. Thats not fair to me or to them. 

Tell the groomer you want something fluffy, use the phrase 1 inch, they'll know what to do. They will have to scissor some of it but the bulk of the clip will be done with a snap on comb. Describe the haircut you want rather than try and name it, make sense? Also it never hurts to bring a photo  Some groomers may roll their eyes lol, but I always say THANKYOU. At least I can see what you are going for even if you are having trouble telling me what you want. I understand, sometimes clients just don't know how to ask for what they want, a picture says a 1,000 words right?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah a puppy cut for me is face, feet, tail, sanitary and maybe scissoring on the body to give some shape/definition and that's about it.

I'll also never touch the ears on a poodle unless the owner asks me to. I've seen another groomer barely trim ears and get chewed out so..i stay away from em!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

lol, that was one of the things we were warned about in grooming school, never ever trim long ears unless your asked to especialy on a poodle or a shitzu lol. The instructor said "people can be nuts and a lot of them want long long ears so ASK before you trim them"


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree with those who said puppy cuts are interpreted differently. 
I would take pictures in though., it makes things easier, I know i work better from a picture LOL


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Now that I am going to shows with my dog, I have seen many different versions of the so called 'puppy cut' in the ring. There are some basic likenesse but then there are some very different interpretations of scissoring that is done; mostly to compliment the shape of their particular dog. 

It really is interpretive so generalization really won't get you what you want. I would be very specific as to how I want the cut to look. And, I use pictures of the cuts I want to use when I am doing my own grooming. I find it very helpful to have an image of what I want the final result to look like.

FYI: I am not a professional groomer. I have trained myself with the help of groomers on this forum to groom my own spoos.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Aidan said:


> I would just ask them to do a puppy cut or 1 snap, most grooming shops should have a full set of snap on combs so that they don't have to shave your dog.
> 
> I recently shaved Vega with a #3 blade and it doesnt look completely shaved, it's still curly but not naked..
> 
> ...


_
Vega looks really lovely in this cut! It really suits him._


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Aww..my poor Vega, he's a naked boy now! I took a blade all over..body..ears..topknot..tail..he's a naked naked pooch but he loves it. Right after his groom he did the zoomies like i've never seen before and his pretty light blue is coming out in him so it's beautiful. I'm just shaving off all the puppy fuzz and waiting for his adult coat.

Dodger is still very fluffy..I need to trim her legs down some.


----------

